# Bass Bugs



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Great shots... great looking bugs (flies).


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Really like the fire tiger patterns.. Nice..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am really looking forward to working with that fly to see what all I can get out of it.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

love em! awesome brah ! those blue gill patterns are awesome I been messing with some myself getting ready for spring.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

hey Lost I'm not trying to hi jack ya thread just wanted to show ya God Bless brotha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks great to me. I took the hairy fodder and changed it up a bit. I figured this way I could throw on a weed guard and put it in the harder to reach places. I am going to give it a go later this week, I would imagine it might even attract a redfish.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

most definite brah! I like that


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

Went fly fishing for bass for the first time yesterday... it was a blast! I had luck with a fly similar to the one you tied... (orange/yellow zonker tail, with green, yellow, and orange spun deer hair head.) The bass in the Everglades ate it up!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Your first fly you pictured is my absolute go to pattern for peacock bass down here in south Florida. It is an awesome pattern that the peas seem to love. When conditions are not favorable to fish the flats or back country (my preference) and I have an itch I run out and cast my 7wt for peas. They are incredible fighters and love that pattern. Largemouth bass hit it also but not like the peacock bass. I keep a dozen or so of that pattern.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

glad you like that pattern, I came up with it a couple months ago. It does resemble a puglisi minnow but it instead uses no ep material.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Great patterns and photos! I use a similar pattern up here in N FL for sight fishing the grass beds in the St. Johns. The water is much more clear and I've had success with yellow belly color over the orange. Might I suggest keeping the materials as sparse as possible? Your casts will be easier and the landings more gentle. The bugs will also have an altered sink rate, all good things in my book. Cheers and tight lines.


----------

